
The future of VR with Jaron Lanier, and why we should we all quit social media - jcfrei
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cim2xIKUF9o
======
aphextron
A lot of people have positioned themselves as "VR experts" over the past 3-4
years. There's a whole industry subculture around it. None of them are any
more insightful than anyone else, and they tend to just spew cliche memes (in
the literal, not the "doge" sense) and mindless technobabble. This video seems
to fit right into that.

~~~
T-A
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaron_Lanier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaron_Lanier)

positioned himself as VR expert in the 80s...

